# What do you believe?



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I question this considering the amount of arguments in the psychic threads expecially on my part lol.... But what do you believe whether it is a god or just nothing? What is your faith?

I actually took a test oneday and found out I am more of an occultist/ Pagan and when I read the discription it was exactly what I believed in. I question things and study like an occultist but I also have faith in ancient beliefs in gods and goddess. I have my reasons on why I believe that way do to personal experience but we all differ in personal experiences. 

Please tell me your thoughts.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Im not sure what I believe. As in God? Well I do say "oh God" and "thank God" but I dont practice anything. And in my opinion the church is a place for brainwashing.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm a firm believer in God. I don't believe in a lot of that mumbo-jumbo they try to force feed down your throat at the tabernacles frequented in the majority by those who have to tell somebody they're living right and they're going to Heaven. If that's what people want to do, more power to them. I have nothing against the way somebody believes as long as it's not hammered at me by the zealots. Though I'm skeptical about many things, that one aspect I'm thoroughly open about. I have my own faith, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree to each there own but when you (not you Sin you know what I mean) start telling people that the way they chose to live is wrong, well who are you to say so. Judge me not I tell ya!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

You don't even want to start with me - there's not enough room on the board! I could give you a lengthy diatribe on the God-force (I'm a theology major, you know), but I'll hold off. 

You might call me a "Christopagan", or an "Episcopagan". Actually, my church doesn't exist anymore. It practically died out about 1400 years ago. It was the ancient Church of the Culdees, or the Celtic Church of Britain - the purest expression of Jesus' teachings. This church was pushed so far north and west by the emergent Church of Rome at the hands of Augustine that it became virtually extinct.

So, if you want to know what I believe concerning spiritual matters, just research the teachings of this pre-Nicene Council faith, and you shall see.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*My beliefs*

I could sit and get into a lengthy discussion but I will keep it short .. like V, I say "oh god" and "thank god" often .. but I personally am not a believer in God persay .. my beliefs go more towards the pagan/occult way. Sad to say, those are the beliefs that are very misunderstood .. Satanism is a big one. Many people think if you are satanic that you kill animals and sacrifice children and all that media fed bulls**t. Like other pagan religions, Satanism tells you not to harm animals, children .. but the way society was and is becoming again; history repeating intself .. people dont want to take the time to really understand. Am I the only one who see's this? ​


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> Am I the only one who see's this?


If you mean about society is repeating history, basically yes.

My beliefs are not based on whether or not I can see or communicate with God, ever. But I do not believe a God exists. I don't think I ever really did. I used to believe that religion was only able to hurt people and that's where age and experience has changed me. I now realize religion is important to have in this society, because in many areas it promotes tolerance, and has been used as a very effective healing power to cure sick people. It's worked magic before, but no magic that we haven't seen in other scientific studies. People think we/you need religion to feel comfort in times of sadness. It does help there as well, which only leads me to believe it's even more important. However, I believe that any sadness a person feels is based on self-pity or a maximum accumulation of stress.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> I could sit and get into a lengthy discussion but I will keep it short .. like V, I say "oh god" and "thank god" often .. but I personally am not a believer in God persay .. my beliefs go more towards the pagan/occult way. Sad to say, those are the beliefs that are very misunderstood .. Satanism is a big one. Many people think if you are satanic that you kill animals and sacrifice children and all that media fed bulls**t. Like other pagan religions, Satanism tells you not to harm animals, children .. but the way society was and is becoming again; history repeating intself .. people dont want to take the time to really understand. Am I the only one who see's this? ​


Lilith, have you changed your forum name again?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll accept a "higher power" that kick started our evolution, but some etheral big guy with a white robe and a beard, who watches our every move, judging us for eternity?  
No. 

As far as an afterlife, I believe in ghosts, or what I believe ghosts to be, but don't buy any notions of heaven or hell.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I think it's hilarious the way people justify their belief in God. It's often due to their shelteredness what makes it so easy for them to believe some fantastic force created a world where so many great things can happen. However, I think most people recognize that greatness is happiness. Happiness is an emotion, a side effect of being conscious. It's just something that happens to us, as is the opposite effect, which would be sadness, hopelessness, depression. These things are opposites but they have the one thing in common- they are accidents. We feel them because we are. God is an invention. Truly something made up to give people hope that life means more than just the accident it is. But I say, look at what goes on around you. That randomness is a sign that there is no plan and that there never was. Intelligent thought is also an accident. So all justification to the contrary does not change a thing.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe in God as well as life after death. Being a confirmed Methodist, I learned that you only have to have a few main beliefs, but your free to question many other things. This is one thing that I really think is good about the religion. However I am a firm believer in what the bible says, "Pray in your closet"- meaning follow your religion, but don't force it upon other people or make a big deal about you practicing religion. This goes against religious groups going against Halloween displays, haunted houses, etc. 

My biggest belief though, is believe what you want and let other people believe what they want.
Mike


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Does your religion afford you to be understanding of people who might commonly be seen as living in certain sinful situations? I'm not talking compassion for drinkers and drug users here, but specifically are people who belong to other faiths considered to be lost? Are people who know a reality different than that the bible teaches people whom you believe are sinners?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Lilith, have you changed your forum name again?



lol .. umm .. no  Can't say that I am or did .. hehe


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Doctorthingit said:


> Does your religion afford you to be understanding of people who might commonly be seen as living in certain sinful situations? I'm not talking compassion for drinkers and drug users here, but specifically are people who belong to other faiths considered to be lost? Are people who know a reality different than that the bible teaches people whom you believe are sinners?


No, although i wouldn't consider myself an expert on the subject. I'm pretty sure that people of other faiths are not considered sinners, or lost, just that they choose to lead a different life and believe other things, which is fine in my book. But I think a big part of my religion is determining things like this for yourself, so I guess other people could have different views.

mike


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Another thread I'm giving the bump for the new folks on here. My beliefs have not changed since my last posting here, despite the setbacks I have experienced this year. That being said, post what you believe here or don't believe as it were.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I believe that a god has no use for gold, and would not have mentioned it in the first page of his book,only human kings at the time it was written would have a need for such a statement. So I believe that the bible has been re-written, incomplete and is no longer the word of god but a device of extreme marketing. I believe that Adam, Eve, Peter, Paul, Mary, Joseph, John, Mark, Timothy, are not Arabic names. I believe Jesus was a black man with skin of bronze and hair like wool his birthday was somtime mid summer and the wisemen did not arrive until he was the age of nine or ten. I believe that the "life after death" story was a cost effective ploy created by warlords to intice people to die for them on the cheap. I believe that 700 years after the bible was written a man named Muhamahd figured out the mechanics of the bible and started his own claim to fame.

Is there something out there larger than us? I'm sure there is. Did it create us, love us, care if we worship it or not? I sure doubt it. The world would be perfect if people where not on it. So I believe that humans are not indigenous to the planet. We are more like an infection and will starve out our own species within the next 2000 years. Yay Humans!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What do I believe?


I believe I'll have another beer.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Good old slimy....you make me laugh, bro.


----------

